# Shrimp Dip or Salad



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I boiled shrimp tonight and I have 2 dozen left. I was thinking of throwing together a shrimp dip or salad. Please give me your ideas. Thanks!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

<H3>Ingredients</H3><UL><LI>8ounces *cream cheese* <LI>1/3cup *mayonnaise* <LI>2tablespoons *chili sauce* <LI>2tablespoons *onions*, grated <LI>2tablespoons *lemon juice* <LI>1teaspoon <A>*worcestershire sauce*</A> <LI>1/2lb <A>*cooked shrimp*</A> <LI>1pinch *salt* </LI>[/list]<H3>Directions</H3>
<LI><H5>1</H5>Soften cream cheese. <LI><H5>2</H5>Chop shrimp. <LI><H5>3</H5>Mix all ingredients. <LI><H5>4</H5>Serve with crackers or chips. </LI>


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks bluffman. I will make it tomorrow and let you know how we like it.I checked out some of the recipes on line and yours looked the best.


----------

